# Ausführbares Programm erstellen



## blacky1969 (13. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mein erstes Programm in Java geschrieben.

Wie kann ich mit Hilfe von Eclipse aus den Quellcode ein ausführbares Programm machen, also  so ne Art .exe - datei?

D.h. der user klickt doppelt auf das Symbol und das programm startet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Jan 2012)

> D.h. der user klickt doppelt auf das Symbol und das programm startet.



In dem du dein Projekt als runnable jar exportierst.


----------



## Fab1 (14. Jan 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html

viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## syx35363 (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nun eine ausführbare Datei namens dateiname.jar auf dem Desktop.

Wie krieg ich da ein anderes Bild o. Image rein, sodass meine programme nicht alle gleich aussehen?
mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Feb 2012)

Das geht für Jar-Dateien nicht. Wenn du das Icon deines Programms etwas individueller gestalten willst, kannst du einen Jar-Wrapper benutzen, der einfach nur deine Jar-Datei startet.
2 Vertreter werden auch in dem oben geposteten Thread genannt/verlinkt.
Ich benutze ab und zu Jestart von Xenoage, kann ich empfehlen.


----------

